# ISO: Bavarian Cream recipe



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Looking for a good, thick, flavorful Bavarian Cream recipe. I hate the one I have. Anyone willing to share?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Go here creams and stuff


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Be careful. This bavarian recipe has some very serious problems. If you follow the directions as stated, you are to bloom the gelatin in the "remaining" 2 quarts milk, then boil it?----Huh? Remaining from what? Boiling destroys gelatin! Then later it says to temper the anglaise into the gelatin milk mixture? What gelatin mixture? The one you boiled? It also tells you to first whip the cream until soupy--the cream is the last ingredient in the ingredient deck.

Please, chefs---READ your recipes BEFORE you post them!!!
Make sure they make sense.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Yeah, it looks like some of the lines are out of order. I always whip the cream first so it's done and out of the way. 
Then I put all the sugar and 3/4 of the milk in a pan and scald it. That's poured onto the yolks and then the whole thing is cooked. When it's properly thickened, pour it onto the bloomed gelatin and stir it. then just wait for it to thicken, either at room temp or in an ice bath. This is straight out of my note from school where we were told to whip the cream till just soupy. I find I can push the consistency of the whipped cream a little stiffer and I get a Bavarian that will hold a peak when it's piped, which looks a lot better when you pipe it than just a blob, which is what you get when you use soupy cream, but then, the instructor was one Pastry Art's top ten pastry chefs two years in a row so who was I to argue with her? I'll open the web page and fix it right now, happy?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Bavarian Cream (Appareil à Bavaroise)*
by Gaston Lenotre
Yields: approx 2 3/4 C Cream

1 T (4 sheets) unflavored gelatin
3T cold water
2 2/3 C vanilla sauce (recipe below)
1 1/2 T Kirsh + 1 t (1 sheet) gelatin (optional)

*Making the Cream:*
Dissolve gelatin in cold water, then add to the warm vanilla sauce, stirring with a spatula. If desired, add the Kirsch to the vanilla sauce, but in this case, be sure to add the extra gelatin in the beginning of the recipe. Allow to cool. The cream is then ready to be poured into a mold.

*Vanilla Sauce (Sauce à la Vanille)*
by Gaston Lenotre
Yields: 2 2/3 C Sauce

2 C milk
1 vanilla bean, split lengthwise
6 egg yolks
2/3 C granulated sugar

*Making the Sauce:*
Place milk and vanilla bean in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover pot and allow vanilla bean to infuse for 10 minutes.

Beat egg yoks and sugar on medium speed until the mixture whitens and forms a ribbon. Still beating, add the milk to the egg yolks. Pour the mixture back into the saucepan. Heat slowly, stirring constantly with wooden spatula; do not allow the mixture to boil. When the liquid coats the spatula, remove the saucepan from the heat and immediately place the pan in a bowl of cold water to stop the cooking. Remove the vanilla bean.

Should the sauce accidentally come to a boil and separate, pour it inot a blender and blend it at high speed, or pour a little of it at a time into a bottle, and shake vigorously.

Cool the mixture by leaving the pot in the bowl of cold water for about 30 minutes. Whip the sauce with a whisk from time to time while it is cooling.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Several years ago I created a Grand Marnier filled bombe and did not write out the filling.....I'm not sure what I created but it was to die for....anyone have a formal name for:
orange juice and Grand Marnier flavored creme anglase with gelatin, whipped cream and white chocolate to bind the mixture together. the cake had ground pecan meal in it and it was incredible...I used a mixing bowl and molded the cake in it then filled it with the orange mixture....


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Shroomgirl, 

That's a tough one. Was this from a book or other documented material?

In the meantime, you may be interested in checking this out:

PARFAIT ORANGE AU GRAND MARNIER
SAUCE AMANDE DE PRO VENCE
Orange Parfait with Almond Custard and Orange Sauces

Yield: 8 servings

Grenadine syrup
1 3 1/2-ounce container candied orange peel (about 1 cup)

ITALIAN MERINGUE
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon glucose or corn syrup
2 large egg whites

BOMBE MIXTURE
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 tablespoon glucose or corn syrup
2 large egg yolks
1/3 cup orange liqueur
2 cups heavy cream, whipped to soft peaks

ALMOND CREME ANGLAISE
2 cups milk
1 vanilla bean, split, or 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup ground blanched almonds
5 large egg yolks
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 teaspoon almond extract

ORANGE SAUCE
1 cup orange juice
1/2 cup granulated sugar

ROYAL ICING
1 large egg white
1 1/3 cups confectioners’ sugar
1/2 cup slivered almonds
2 tablespoons confectioners’ sugar
Red currants (optional)
4 oranges, peeled and sectioned, with pith and pits removed
8 fresh mint sprigs, for gamish

1.Pour grenadine over candied orange peel in small bowl to cover. Let marinate overnight. Drain and measure 1/2 cup for parfait mixture; reserve remainder for decorating plates.

2.Line a 4- by 13 1/2- by 1- inch rectangular mold with plastic wrap, leaving a generous overhang.

3.For Italian meringue: heat sugar and glucose or corn syrup in heavy-bottomed saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally until sugar melts. Then boil until mixture reaches 248 degrees F on candy thermometer. Meanwhile, beat egg whites with hand-held mixer to stiff peaks. Beating continuously, drizzle hot syrup into egg whites. Continue beating until meringue is completely cooled.

4.For bombe: heat sugar and glucose or corn syrup in heavy-bottomed saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally until sugar melts. Then boil until mixture reaches 239 degrees F on candy thermometer. Meanwhile, beat egg yolks with hand-held mixer to stiff peaks. Beating continuously, drizzle hot syrup into egg yolks. Continue beating until mixture is completely cooled and thickened.

5.Fold bombe mixture into meringue. Fold in whipped cream and 1/2 cup drained, candied orange peel. Spoon into prepared mold and smooth top. Fold excess plastic wrap over top to cover and freeze until set, at least 4 hours or overnight.

6.For almond cr~me anglaise: scald milk with vanilla bean, if using. Remove from heat, add almonds, and let stand 10 minutes to infuse. Remove bean, if using. Beat egg yolks with sugar until thick and light. Whisk in hot milk and retum to saucepan. Cook over medium-low heat, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon until custard thickens; if you draw a finger across the back of the spoon it will leave a clear trail. Stir in vanilla extract, if using. Chill.

7.For orange sauce: combine orange juice and sugar in small saucepan and boil to reduce by one-half. Chill.

8.For royal icing: whip egg white with sugar until stiff peaks form.

9.Preheat broiler. Toss slivered almonds with confectioners’ sugar and spread in single layer over baking sheet. Broil until golden brown, about 1 minute. Let cool. To make almond flowers, arrange 5 slivered almonds around a dot of royal icing. Place red currant, if using, in center, or use dab of grenadine to color. Continue to make 15 more flowers

10.To serve, unmold parfait and cut crosswise into 8 pieces. Make pool of almond cr~me anglaise in center of each of 8 plates. Top with parfait slice. Decorate each plate with 2 almond flowers, the remaining candied orange peel, the orange sections and mint leaves. Spoon orange sauce over parfait, then use spoon to make S "dots" of orange sauce around each plate.

By Rene Berard
Master Chef of France
Restaurant "Hostellerie "Berard"
Rue Gabriel Peri
83740 La Cadiere d’Azur, France


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nope it was improv at it's best......i had talked to Tim Brennan (James Beard pastry award winner who has a pastry shop in St.L)
and finagled LeNotre's recipes adapted and flew by the seat of my pants....took a joy of cooking jelly roll and added cinnamon and pecan meal adjusting the flour..... It was light and mousse like with a prominent Grand Marnier/orange flavor....but the chocolate let is stand up and held the cake in shape with the gelatin and whipped cream.


----------

